# The creation of Jones-itsu-who-hit-u



## CB Jones (Apr 21, 2017)

So I was sitting in a bar having a drink, when this guy walked in and all of sudden....Bam.  He grabbed me and slammed me to the floor.  He said my name is Wu Wei and that was my Judo from Japan.  Realizing I was overmatched, I quietly left the bar.

The next day, I was sitting at the same bar when the same guy came in.  All of a sudden...Bam.  He kicked me and knocked me off my stool.  He said my name is Wu Wei and that was my Karate from Korea.  Realizing, I was overmatched I quietly left the bar.

The next day, same bar and same guy came in and all of a sudden...Bam!  He hits me with a punch and again knocks me off my stool.  He said my name is Wu Wei and that was my Thai Boxing from Thailand.  Again, realizing I was overmatched I quietly left the bar.

The fourth day I arrived late to the  bar.  Seeing Wu Wei sitting on my favorite stool, I crept up behind him and BAM....knocked him off the stool.  I looked at the bartender and said "when he wakes up tell him my name is CB Jones and that was my Krowbar from K-Mart!"

And that is how Jones-itsu-who-hit-u was created.


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2017)

And what were you drinking, pray tell?


----------



## oaktree (Apr 22, 2017)

Does K-mart still exist?


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 22, 2017)

Buka said:


> And what were you drinking, pray tell?



sampling different craft beer or enjoying a single malt scotch


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 22, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Does K-mart still exist?



Oh yeah.  Making a come back.  They started making Super K-Marts to complete with Walmart


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 22, 2017)

But rain man told everyone k mart sucks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> So I was sitting in a bar having a drink, when this guy walked in and all of sudden....Bam.  He grabbed me and slammed me to the floor.  He said my name is Wu Wei and that was my Judo from Japan.  Realizing I was overmatched, I quietly left the bar.
> 
> The next day, I was sitting at the same bar when the same guy came in.  All of a sudden...Bam.  He kicked me and knocked me off my stool.  He said my name is Wu Wei and that was my Karate from Korea.  Realizing, I was overmatched I quietly left the bar.
> 
> ...



There is a very old joke that I will save all the pain of reading the entire thing. But the gist of it is this guy who gets a black belt in Karate and wants to go prove how tough he is so he goes out on the road and gets a truck driver to run off the road... he then jumps out and yells "Karate" the truck driver gets out and yells "Krowbar"... that is about all of it I remember


----------



## TSDTexan (Apr 22, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Does K-mart still exist?


Yes it doea


----------



## drop bear (Apr 22, 2017)

Buka said:


> And what were you drinking, pray tell?



One bourbon, one scotch, one beer.


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2017)

Kmart is dying, and so is sears, who owns them.   I think within 6 months, sears declares bankruptcy.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 22, 2017)

Steve said:


> Kmart is dying, and so is sears, who owns them.   I think within 6 months, sears declares bankruptcy.



That's right I was thinking of the big Kroger stores they opened up in the city I work in.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 22, 2017)

Steve said:


> Kmart is dying, and so is sears, who owns them.   I think within 6 months, sears declares bankruptcy.


Ya hasn't Kmart declared bankruptcy then Sears bought it but still going under Kmart was great in the 70's and 80's especially for star wars toys.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 22, 2017)

Well just for clarification the Krowbar used was bought prior to bankruptcy


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2017)

Sears is in trouble.   Kroger is going strong.   They have different chains all over the country.   Around here, Fred Meyers and QFC stores are both Kroger.


----------



## Buka (Apr 23, 2017)

Steve said:


> Kmart is dying, and so is sears, who owns them.   I think within 6 months, sears declares bankruptcy.



There's a Kmart here on Maui. It's going out of business as we speak, I believe it closes in a month or so. 40% percent of off everything right now. I'm waiting until it hits 80.

As for Sears. F em'.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 23, 2017)

sears sold its craftsman line to stanley tools for about $700. million.  as Forbes magazine wrote "thats like apple selling I-phone".


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> sears sold its craftsman line to stanley tools for about $700. million.  as Forbes magazine wrote "thats like apple selling I-phone".



I didn't know that.  Talk about a stupid move.  I figured when Sears had pretty much nothing left, they'd still have their tools and become something like Snap-On tools, basically selling to mechanics and the like.

Then again I'm not a business guy and I have no idea what their financials are really like, so what do I know?


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2018)

oaktree said:


> Does K-mart still exist?


K-mart, Sears, and now Lowe's are all under the same parent company now. I am curi


oaktree said:


> Does K-mart still exist?


K-mart, Sears, and now Lowe's are all under the same parent company. You can already buy Craftsman tools at Lowe's. Curious to see how it plays out.


----------

